# Tungsten Detector



## w0lvez (Oct 8, 2012)

A simpler device may be designed by using an oscillator based on a simple acoustic wave's delay between two predefined probing points. Theoretically a speaker and a microphone might be suitablefor this task, but probably the acoustic feedback might be problematic.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/84805585/The-Tungsten-Detector-to-detect-tungsten-cores-in-gold-coins

Can anyone confirm this is actually working??? :?:


----------



## element47.5 (Oct 8, 2012)

I have begun investigating if something like this could be built. The author of that piece is suggesting a reverb "can" from a guitar amp might be utilized. That's laughable on its face, although the principle is valid. Ultrasound would possibly be a very desirable means for determining genuine gold content of a coin made from tungsten. But those machines are fearsome expensive. Because such a device is only going to be used for discriminating the two types of metal, and not taking photos of videos of fetuses or a beating heart, it could be much simpler than the GE (or several other) commercial devices. But definitely not trivial to design and build. This is definitely going to be a problem going forward.


----------



## Irons2 (Oct 8, 2012)

I think this would do the trick:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultrasonic_testing

Since the Tungsten bars in the latest Counterfeit 10 Toz Pamp bars were not fused to the Gold, the interface would show up as a crack in the Bar.

Something like this might work:

http://www.worldoftest.com/mx-1-2.htm

It would measure the thickness of the Gold to Tungsten layer, since the velocity of a wave in Gold will be different than in Tungsten.

http://www.rfcafe.com/references/general/velocity-sound-media.htm
By the Chart, one can see that the velocity of a Wave in Tungsten is much higher than in Gold, Silver and Platinum.

There is also a substantial difference between Lead and Silver.


----------



## element47.5 (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice finds, there, Irons. Real ultrasound machines are fearsomely expensive. Some enterprising someone is going to come up with some much smaller device than a $34,000 GE ultrasound machine nominally used for viewing and making videos of fetuses and beating hearts. Those you posted look like they might be much lower priced affairs. There's no question this is going to be a big deal going forward, now that the Chinese are making tungsten Krugs. What's next...Eagles? Cana Maple Leafs? Credit Suisse bars including the assay cards? Count on it.


----------



## Irons2 (Oct 8, 2012)

element47.5 said:


> Nice finds, there, Irons. Real ultrasound machines are fearsomely expensive. Some enterprising someone is going to come up with some much smaller device than a $34,000 GE ultrasound machine nominally used for viewing and making videos of fetuses and beating hearts. Those you posted look like they might be much lower priced affairs. There's no question this is going to be a big deal going forward, now that the Chinese are making tungsten Krugs. What's next...Eagles? Cana Maple Leafs? Credit Suisse bars including the assay cards? Count on it.



Medical Equipment is always more expensive due to the cost of certifying the machine and parts.

I bet a machine could be made for under $100 US in quantity. If it was cheap enough to be a commodity item, the Counterfeits would disappear in no time. Every Dealer and serious collector would want one.

They are selling Counterfeit Eagles in Counterfeit sealed Mint Boxes already. How would you like to lose a Million at a pop?


----------

